# Help to restore finish on my outboard cowling



## ahalls (Jan 5, 2016)

Need advice on how to try and restore finish on my 2006 20 hp Honda outboard. Picture attached. This summer I covered my outboard while outside with a clear plastic sheet for a few days. When i removed it I saw a lot of marks/cloudiness in the glossy finish on the top. They looked like some kind of staining/water marks had penetrated the finish. The finish is still as smooth as ever- just cloudy in the affected areas. Have tried some basic cleaning products - but no luck so far. Didn't want to try anything too abrasive so as not to rub the glossy finish right off. Any advice on what may have caused this and what i can do? Thanks!!


----------



## richg99 (Jan 5, 2016)

Sorry about your problem. Only cowling that I have had an issue with was eventually sanded and repainted.

However, I found this article on the 'net that might help, even though it's about a Ferrari and not an engine cowling.

Some Meguires Swirl formula??? seemed to help.

regards, richg99

https://www.ferrarichat.com/forum/technical-q-sponsored-algar-ferrari/284420-how-remove-cloudy-spots-paint.html


----------



## ahalls (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for the tip - will check that out...


----------



## Stumpalump (Jan 5, 2016)

It looks like the clear coat got cloudy. Take to the local car wash that performs details. I bet they have seen that problem before and may even be able to buff it out. A car costs about 50 bucks. They may do a cowl $20 or less. That may be cheaper than buying products to test.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 5, 2016)

Good advice.. stump


----------



## ahalls (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for the tip- will check with my local detailers.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm not a painter but I did sleep in a Holliday Inn Express once, so.......... LoL J/K but I do have a very good friend that owns/operates a body shop and he's tried to teach me a few things over the years. I'd do like Rich suggested and buy the swirl remover and give it a try. It's a very fine polish designed to polish the clear coat without removing the clear coat. You may have to polish it with the swirl remover multiple times to get it to look right again, but you won't have to worry about it being too aggressive and removing the clear. Body shops use that stuff consistently (not always that brand) when doing the final polish on a body repair job.


----------



## Johnny (Jan 5, 2016)

.



I might try that swirl remover stuff on my 1960 Johnson.









.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hmmmm...the Fancy Swirl stuff might cost more than the motor is worth.

Ha Ha.....

richg99


----------



## nowgrn4 (Jan 5, 2016)

I have used this stuff for years on clear coats with fantastic results.






It starts out about a 2000 grit wet and dry sandpaper and as you rub it in it breaks down to a 5000 grit polish. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 5, 2016)

nowgrn4 said:


> I have used this stuff for years on clear coats with fantastic results.
> <a class="vglnk" href="https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41N-yBPW4JL.jpg[/img" rel="nofollow"><span>https</span><span>://</span><span>ecx</span><span>.</span><span>images</span><span>-</span><span>amazon</span><span>.</span><span>com</span><span>/</span><span>images</span><span>/</span><span>I</span><span>/</span><span>41N</span><span>-</span><span>yBPW4JL</span><span>.</span><span>jpg</span><span>[/</span><span>img</span></a>]
> 
> It starts out about a 2000 grit wet and dry sandpaper and as you rub it in it breaks down to a 5000 grit polish. Amazing stuff.[/quote]
> I use the same stuff. I'd try some Meguiar's fine cut followed by some swirl mark remover. I'd try it and just work a small spot by hand for a while to see if the cloudiness fades.


----------



## JMichael (Jan 6, 2016)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> I use the same stuff. I'd try some Meguiar's fine cut followed by some swirl mark remover. I'd try it and just work a small spot by hand for a while to see if the cloudiness fades.


That's exactly what my friend does at his body shop but he uses a different brand cutting cream. Then another round of buffing with the Meguiars to remove the swirls that the cutting cream leaves. I repainted my motorcycle myself using the same process for buffing it out with my buddy watching over my shoulder to make sure I did everything correctly. This was taken a few months after I did the paint job.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 6, 2016)

Johnny said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

